# API CO2 booster does it work??



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

its the same as Excel...so yes it works for smaller tanks....but CO2 is cheaper in the long run


----------



## Finney (Feb 6, 2013)

It will also burn certain plants. Use it with caution. It is basically the same chemical makeup as embalming fluid. Definitely just spend the money upfront on pressurized co2. You'll save in the long run


----------



## Wannaberooted (Jun 24, 2012)

I think it's great, and is cheap and easy to control on a smaller tank, like my 20g. I project my big bottle to last 8 months or so, less than a buck 50 a month. I had bad effects if I put too much in though. Stick to the directions.


----------



## Akira (May 21, 2008)

Redditor??


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Finney said:


> It will also burn certain plants. Use it with caution. It is basically the same chemical makeup as embalming fluid. Definitely just spend the money upfront on pressurized co2. You'll save in the long run


API CO2 Booster/Excel is a dilute solution of glutaraldehyde. Embalming fluid is mostly formaldehyde, which is different.


----------



## stevekx500 (Dec 5, 2012)

Yes it works. My dad has used it 4 a while now, couple yrs I believe. He loves it. Me on the other hand, well, I refer co2 injection n my planted tanks... Jut sayin. It does work though. Either way, we are both trimming our tanks every weekend


----------



## Finney (Feb 6, 2013)

Darkblade48 said:


> API CO2 Booster/Excel is a dilute solution of glutaraldehyde. Embalming fluid is mostly formaldehyde, which is different.


Glutaraldehyde is a colorless liquid with a pungent odor used to sterilize medical and dental equipment. It is also used for industrial water treatment and as a chemical preservative. However, it is toxic, causing severe eye, nose, throat and lung irritation, along with headaches, drowsiness and dizziness.

Glutaraldehyde is an oily liquid at room temperature (density 1.06 g/mL), and miscible with water, alcohol, and benzene. It is used as a tissue fixative in electron microscopy. It is employed as an embalming fluid, is a component of leather tanning solutions, and occurs as an intermediate in the production of certain industrial chemicals. Glutaraldehyde is frequently used in biochemistry applications as an amine-reactive homobifunctional crosslinker. The oligomeric state of proteins can be examined through this application.

Monomeric glutaraldehyde can polymerize by aldol condensation reaction yielding alpha,beta-unsaturated poly-glutaraldehyde. This reaction usually occurs at alkaline pH values.

Uses
A glutaraldehyde solution of 0.1% to 1.0% concentration may be used for system disinfection and as a preservative for long term storage.

Glutaraldehyde is used in biological electron microscopy as a fixative. It kills cells quickly by crosslinking their proteins and is usually employed alone or mixed with formaldehyde as the first of two fixative processes to stabilize specimens such as bacteria, plant material, and human cells. A second fixative procedure uses osmium tetroxide to crosslink and stabilise cell and organelle membrane lipids. Fixation is usually followed by dehydration of the tissue in ethanol or acetone, followed by embedment in an epoxy resin or acrylic resin.

Glutaraldehyde is also used in SDS-PAGE to fix proteins and peptides prior to staining. Typically, a gel is treated with a 5% solution for approximately one half hour, after which it must be thoroughly washed to remove the yellow stain brought about by reacting with free tris.

A polymerized isomer of glutaraldehyde trademarked as polycycloglutaracetal by Seachem Laboratories, Inc. is the active ingredient in a product called Flourish Excel, a fertilizer for aquatic plants. It is claimed that it provides a bioavailable source of carbon for higher plants that is not available to algae. Though not marketed as such due to federal regulations, the biocidal effect of glutaraldehyde kills most algae at concentrations of 0.5 - 5.0 ppm. These levels are not harmful to most aquatic fauna and flora. Adverse reactions have been observed by some aquarists at these concentrations in some aquatic mosses, liverworts, and vascular plants.[citation needed]

Check out the msds for it. This is info I got from someone who works at seachem. I researched it due a bad rash I got from some of my excel getting on my hand.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Finney said:


> Check out the msds for it. This is info I got from someone who works at seachem. I researched it due a bad rash I got from some of my excel getting on my hand.


Don't worry, I read the MSDS when I ordered it. I use the 25% stuff from JT Baker 

I'm surprised it is used in embalming; I knew it was used in tissue fixation and electron microscopy. I would suppose it'd used in embalming when mixed with formaldehyde.

The things you learn in this hobby 

Back to the original topic though; yes, glutaraldehyde can be toxic to more sensitive plants (_Vallisneria_ spp. comes to mind immediately), but if it is dosed according to Seachem's directions, I have never had problems with it.


----------



## iant (Feb 13, 2013)

very informative guys. I always thought i'd get more answer than just YES or NO. Thank you all


----------



## Gootz (Dec 31, 2012)

Bump for a REALLY informative thread. Thanks!


----------

